# Round before Christmas.



## Wildboy370 (Dec 7, 2020)

Evening all.
Just thought would ask if anyone knows of any Clubs about 90min drive of Skipton who are taking bookings for visitors on weekends before end of year. Looking for two three balls for an xmas day out, Sunday 20th, but as we thought most if not all clubs so busy they stopped bookings. Rung lots clubs but get the really sorry no bookings until Jan.. which we fully understand..

cheers


----------



## 2blue (Dec 7, 2020)

Our place allows weekend bookings 7 days before. Members can book 14 days before so not a lot of chance for you really. 12.50 on Sat 19th Dec is currently the best available. You may even get off a bit earlier as folk will be keen to get out. Offering full greens & tees is also a bonus.
Edit- Sun is 1pm currently


----------



## Wildboy370 (Dec 7, 2020)

2blue said:



			Our place allows weekend bookings 7 days before. Members can book 14 days before so not a lot of chance for you really. 12.50 on Sat 19th Dec is currently the best available. You may even get off a bit earlier as folk will be keen to get out. Offering full greens & tees is also a bonus.
Edit- Sun is 1pm currently
		
Click to expand...

Ok thanks . Do like your course, but think two three balls at that time wouldn’t get round, Think this year we will have to give it a miss. Could go Ganton but it’s £60 and playing off fairway mats,


----------



## Captainron (Dec 8, 2020)

Take it to the limit! Laugh off Christmas and go up and play the Old Course free of charge. You’ll have to be there early though.


----------

